# all i can say is shocked and excited!



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

for some reason the photos didn't attach so i'm going to add them on my photobucket real quick


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm very happy for you, it's great to receive a horse that you wanted so much. It seems that you never dreamed of receiving him. Roan is absolutely gorgeous like Sam Elliot. I hope you'll have a great time whenever you'll be on his back or in his company.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats Tabbi!!! You have some of the nicest horses...making me jealous!!

I looked at some Blue Valentine horses back when I was looking for some, but the ones I looked at were too pricey! 

Congrats again! Hes gorgeous! Look forward to more pics!!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

dang! If I was a mare I would be all gaga about him.

Good looking boy..look at that jaw! O.O


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

damnedEvans said:


> I'm very happy for you, it's great to receive a horse that you wanted so much. It seems that you never dreamed of receiving him. Roan is absolutely gorgeous like Sam Elliot. I hope you'll have a great time whenever you'll be on his back or in his company.


I never in my life thought I would ever be blessed with the opportunity to own this horse. Oscar and I are good friends and we live about 10 hours from each other. Roan of Hearts is his pride and joy. The quality of his horsemanship shines through this gentle stallion who can ride along next to a mare like any old gelding. I am just so very surprised, blessed, humbled, thankful, in awe, shock, excited, and feeling almost like it is a dream.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

You officially have some of the biggest bragging rights ever LOLLL 
He is stunning!! So happy for you!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats! Good lookin' fella! I love the Blue Val line.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow Congratss!!!! I'm sure you will have lots of fun. Pics when you get him please!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, he is such a stunner!! Congrats!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wooah lot's of muscle!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous, congrats!! :smile:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

dumb question; are you going to let him run with your herd? and make babies?

He is utterly drop dead gorgeous! Who is "Oscar"? Is he a horseman that is well known? I mean, as a trainer?

Anyway, huge congrats on your new fellow.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> dumb question; are you going to let him run with your herd? and make babies?
> 
> He is utterly drop dead gorgeous! Who is "Oscar"? Is he a horseman that is well known? I mean, as a trainer?
> 
> Anyway, huge congrats on your new fellow.



No, to running with my herd and making babies. He is only allowed to breed to approved mares with perfect conformation and good bloodlines. That is why it is so hard to get ahold of one of his babies because they are so picky on the mares they breed him to so he doesn't have a lot of foals on the ground every year. Oscar would kill me if I pulled any back yard breeding moves with this boy. I only have one mare and she is a super hussy so she will not be allowed to be around him except when under saddle.

Oscar isn't a well known horseman. He is just a very good horseman who trains on a small level.

Thank you so much for the compliments everyone! I am over the top excited about his arrival in 5 months! I'm still in disbelief! Mostly because I couldn't get my hands on one of his babies so I never once even imagined that I would be able to own him. He is a reining cow horse and also competes in trail challenges. I intend to use both him and Sam Elliott for the Extreme Cowboy Race and for difficult mountain trail riding.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

lolz he looks like a hamster with stuffed cheeks in that one photo because of the angle


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Congrats! Good lookin' fella! I love the Blue Val line.


Thanks! It has been my dream to own a well bred Blue Valentine/Joe Hancock horse! I just can't believe it is this guy! So excited!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is his pedigree... Roan of Hearts Quarter Horse


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow I'm practically speechless! That's one gorgeous stallion!!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

**total jealous fatty**
Congratulations, and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

He is _awesome_! Congratulations.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Oscar sent me a photo on my cell of ROH today<3 I wish I could share the video of him but since it is posted on FB I don't want to get in trouble for sharing the link. The photos don't do him any justice.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

wow congrats!! what a stunning horse


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, that is one gorgeous looking horse. He is built exactly how I love them. 

I need to buy a mare just so I can get one of his babies!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Drool! I'm not into QH's, but this one...:shock::shock::shock:He's like KAPOW!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

VanillaBean said:


> Drool! I'm not into QH's, but this one...:shock::shock::shock:He's like KAPOW!


You just made me laugh so hard!!!! Thanks! He is stunning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

lol Glad I amused you! You're so lucky to have gotten a hold of all that KAPOW!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

VanillaBean said:


> lol Glad I amused you! You're so lucky to have gotten a hold of all that KAPOW!


I really am very lucky! I still can't believe that he is coming to live with me! You never ever expect to get the stallion you are trying to get a baby out of lol. He is going to be very happy up here being a mountain man. Poor guy lives in LA right now, yuck.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

How long has Oscar owned him?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:rofl::rofl: I'm loving the hamster look












You are absolutely and unbelievably lucky:thumbsup:


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

reiningfan said:


> How long has Oscar owned him?


Five years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Me too! Those big cheekies are so handsome!



Golden Horse said:


> :rofl::rofl: I'm loving the hamster look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

Are you going to be able to get him transferred into your name? According to the AQHA, a couple in Washington has owned him since he was a yearling, so you might need to get them to do some signing over.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

We haven't discussed papers and all that jazz but I'm not too worried about it if they don't get transferred. ROH had four previous owners before he lucked out being owned by Oscar. Poor guy was a charro horse when he got him. He is a completely different horse now.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

A charro horse at 3? Good thing Oscar got him then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice looking horse!


----------

